# Car/Jeep Horn Installed On 2009 Trice QNT



## WIGHTDIAMOND (21 Jan 2019)

Just a quick vid that I thought might help, amuse, annoy someone.. 



*This* is the jump starter I'm talking about in the video but you can find copies on eBay for about £9-10.

*This* is the £4 horn I used.


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jan 2019)

I've got one on my trike too, also I have 12 volt indicators and a brake light, I run mine off a 1.3 amp hour battery


----------



## Arjimlad (21 Jan 2019)

Rather nifty, I didn't realise you could get a powerbank which would emit 12v as well as 5v.


----------



## voyager (21 Jan 2019)

For about the same price you could make someone poo themselves with an airzound !


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (21 Jan 2019)

voyager said:


> For about the same price you could make someone poo themselves with an airzound !



I think in DB they're about the same. But on the QNT I couldn't think of anywhere I'd want to mount the horn that would allow me to access the button. I like the idea of the AirZound but not the design.


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (21 Jan 2019)

numbnuts said:


> I've got one on my trike too, also I have 12 volt indicators and a brake light, I run mine off a 1.3 amp hour battery



LOL. Which indicators/brake light are you using?


----------



## BlackPanther (21 Jan 2019)

Great idea. I had full 12v electrics on my now departed Borealis, including indicators, running lights, interior lights and a motorbike horn. I miss the horn and have to get around to fitting a 12v beep beep. Do you have a link for the jump starter, can’t seem to see them for that price.

Totally unrelated, but I notice you’re using flat pedals. Each to their own, but you feel safe not being clipped in?


----------



## numbnuts (21 Jan 2019)

WIGHTDIAMOND said:


> LOL. Which indicators/brake light are you using?


Motor bike ones off ebay, the brake light is LED


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (21 Jan 2019)

BlackPanther said:


> Great idea. I had full 12v electrics on my now departed Borealis, including indicators, running lights, interior lights and a motorbike horn. I miss the horn and have to get around to fitting a 12v beep beep. Do you have a link for the jump starter, can’t seem to see them for that price.
> 
> Totally unrelated, but I notice you’re using flat pedals. Each to their own, but you feel safe not being clipped in?



I'm just preparing the trike for use, BP. I'll be changing the pedals. Use *this link*. There are ones as cheap as a fiver.


----------



## Bad Machine (22 Jan 2019)

WIGHTDIAMOND said:


> I think in DB they're about the same. But on the QNT I couldn't think of anywhere I'd want to mount the horn that would allow me to access the button. I like the idea of the AirZound but not the design.








Twist grip shifters like yours (and mine on my old Performer) can take a bar-end mounted Mirrycle mountain mirror, and the base of those provide a perfect mount for the AirZound clamp - with the button in the right place for your thumb.


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (22 Jan 2019)

Bad Machine said:


> View attachment 448397
> 
> Twist grip shifters like yours (and mine on my old Performer) can take a bar-end mounted Mirrycle mountain mirror, and the base of those provide a perfect mount for the AirZound clamp - with the button in the right place for your thumb.



Hmm.. OK, that works. I'm happy with my hidden car horn, though. No-one knows it's there until I blast it. It does vibrate my butt, though!


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (22 Jan 2019)

My debate (not being a qualified auto electrician..) is should I add an inline fuse to the wiring? I can't imagine that the occasional beep on the horn will cause a problem but in the interests of complete safety (ie. not damaging the power source) would anyone qualified to do so please let me know if I should, in fact, employ a fuse?

Edit - as I suspected, an auto electrician advised it as not being necessary in this case as long as the wires are well insulated, which they are!


----------



## Gasman (29 Jan 2019)

I came across these instructions for a remote button to operate an Airzound some time ago. Unfortunately, it's a USA based forum and the supplier mentioned in the posting (McMaster-Carr) don't ship to the UK and, although I could find tubing and connectors on ebay, I could not find a suitable button valve on this side of the Atlantic without spending silly money or buying industrial quantities. Eventually, a friend who was going to the states on holiday took delivery of the necessary items and brought them to me.

If you want to try this project don't forget the 2 connectors at the end of the list. They screw into the button valve and the threads are of a size apparently unknown East of Cape Cod!


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (30 Jan 2019)

Gasman said:


> I came across these instructions for a remote button to operate an Airzound some time ago. Unfortunately, it's a USA based forum and the supplier mentioned in the posting (McMaster-Carr) don't ship to the UK and, although I could find tubing and connectors on ebay, I could not find a suitable button valve on this side of the Atlantic without spending silly money or buying industrial quantities. Eventually, a friend who was going to the states on holiday took delivery of the necessary items and brought them to me.
> 
> If you want to try this project don't forget the 2 connectors at the end of the list. They screw into the button valve and the threads are of a size apparently unknown East of Cape Cod!



Interesting. Well done for making it work.


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (5 Feb 2019)

Quick update in case anyone does this mod themselves: the momentary switch I used was too fragile and not waterproof so I replaced it with a better one:





This is a waterproof, all metal construction:




And here's the best bit. These connectors are far more reliable, easier to install and connect wires to and they cannot come loose once connected.




Just over a fiver from Amazon: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07GDMCQ54/


----------



## glasgowcyclist (13 Feb 2019)

WIGHTDIAMOND said:


> Just a quick vid that I thought might help, amuse, annoy someone..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





I know nothing about electrics so can you advise what type/grade of wiring I should be asking for in the shop, and which connector ends?


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (13 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> I know nothing about electrics so can you advise what type/grade of wiring I should be asking for in the shop, and which connector ends?



GC, grab this switch online:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07GDMCQ54/

The 1.5mm 25A version of this wire will be fine: (you can get both black and red of just use black and pop some red tape round the rop by the connector to indicate which is which. I prefer to use all black as it looks better on the bike.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07C37CKVM/

These:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/All-Trade-Direct-Insulated-Electrical/dp/B00DGTEQGQ

or these:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Autocrimps-6-3Mm-Female-Insulated-Connector/dp/B00AIK2XF2/

will connect your wire to the horn.

You can connect one of these between your live/red wire and the positive battery connection if you want to be absolutely safe and by the book:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/DIGITEN-waterproof-standard-Blade-Holder/dp/B01BWL0HJE/

That should do it if you already have the horn. Good luck!


----------



## Gasman (13 Feb 2019)

Will you have the strength to move the thing once you've added all these toys, or is the electric assist going on next?


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (13 Feb 2019)

Gasman said:


> Will you have the strength to move the thing once you've added all these toys, or is the electric assist going on next?



LOL! I'm not yet of the age where a horn, mini speaker, micro indicators or Windwrap XT fairing are going to cause too many problems, I hope. E-assist would be nice, though..


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Feb 2019)

WIGHTDIAMOND said:


> GC, grab this switch online:
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07GDMCQ54/
> 
> ...




Thanks for all that, I'm ordering the connectors shortly.
One more question: where did you get that pouch for the power source?


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (14 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Thanks for all that, I'm ordering the connectors shortly.
> One more question: where did you get that pouch for the power source?



It's this one:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universa...ver-Case-Pouch-all-Mobile-phones/183232275399

Select from the menu "iPhone 8 Plus" and "black".


----------



## glasgowcyclist (14 Feb 2019)

WIGHTDIAMOND said:


> It's this one:
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universa...ver-Case-Pouch-all-Mobile-phones/183232275399
> 
> Select from the menu "iPhone 8 Plus" and "black".



Excellent, thanks again.


----------



## WIGHTDIAMOND (14 Feb 2019)

glasgowcyclist said:


> Excellent, thanks again.



You bet!


----------

